# Remove Snow On The Roof?



## Phil N (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 301BQ. 
Manual states roof is walkable so must be pretty solid. 
This trailer will be left unattended in northern Minnesota. Lots of snow. 
Should I be worried about snow accumulation on the roof?

If you were to try to remove snow I would think you take the risk of knocking loose a vent or something else - then you have a leak in spring time.

My inclination is to let the snow sit.

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I walk on my roof lots.Quite sturdy.When i get say 18 inches or more i carefully try and get most of it off. As far as the vent covers ect be very carefull around them as they are very brittle when frozen. Ask me how i know lol. The snow we get here is probably much heavier than Minnesota snow as our winters are quite mild. But we can get large accumulations at times. Usually end up clearing the roof once a season.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are worried about it, check with your local fairgrounds. We keep ours safely stored inside at our local fairgrounds for $400 for the winter season. In my opinion, that's cheap insurance.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Not all snow is created equally.

You could have 6' of dry fluffy stuff or 6" of wet slush that weighs the same thing. You already know that, so you will also have to make a determination on what you should do based on the weather. If you have had a good bit of snow and they then forecast rain or freezing rain you will want it off the trailer. For me when the snow load starts to get to the 24" point I want it off my trailer no matter what the forecast is. You don't have to remove it all and if you are careful with a broom you can normally get off what you need to without fear of damaging anything.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I had asked the dealer almost the same question when we bought both our new campers, (two different places) and everyone in the place said the same thing..."in all our years we have NEVER brushed off any of the campers on the lot...EVER"

With that said, I do what Camperandy says and take care of the girl...I'm the one paying for it. I also check if all the roof vents are tightly closed if we are expecting storms, I have covers but it still seemed to blow in.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

Is it better to put a large tarp over the roof and remove the snow that accumulates on the tarp? Or just let the snow fall on the uncovered roof? We can get a lot of snow in Minnesota.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

KamperKen said:


> Is it better to put a large tarp over the roof and remove the snow that accumulates on the tarp? Or just let the snow fall on the uncovered roof? We can get a lot of snow in Minnesota.


Covers are not great for snow protection. They can side load things as they load with snow. Also they can trap moisture between the cover and the roof. Better to just let it fall on the trailer.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I have never covered or removed snow on my trailer up in Alberta all the years of owning a trailer. Maybe I should. I also have never removed it from my house either while others have.

We do live in a location that we get a lot of warm winter weather, so it does melt to. If a person got one of those snow rakes for roofs, be easy enough to do once in awhile


----------

